# My favorite suppliers



## pepperi27 (Aug 5, 2007)

Cotton Blossom
http://www.cottonblossomcrafts.com/bath_accessories.htm

Bulk bottles and other stuff
http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/Candle-Tins.html

Rustic Escentuals the best spot for fragrances and cyclo
http://www.rusticescentuals.com/

Cierra Candles great place for fragrances and melt and pour soap
http://www.cierracandles.com/

Candlewic bulk wax fast shipper
http://www.candlewic.com/


----------



## Missjulesdid (Feb 28, 2008)

*SKS is great*

I second your recommendation of SKS. I just ordered for the first time from sks.  everything was shipped the same day! order was perfect and the bottles are beautiful. (I got green pet ovals) Their website is easy to use. I will use again.


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine are:

Bayousme for jars.
http://www.bayousome.com/

LotionCrafters for wonderful soap, B&B, and lotion supplies. 
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/store/

MMS for great FOs, EOs, and butters.  
http://www.the-sage.com/index.html


Unique and high quality packaging
http://www.nashvillewraps.com/

Soapers Choice butters and oils
http://www.soaperschoice.com/

A Garden Eastward for wonderful fragrances
http://addy.com/brinkley/index.html

Tony's for high quality oils. Great CS.
http://www.tonysfragranceoils.com/

ICS for more wonderful fragrance oils and great CS.
http://www.candlesupplys.us/


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2008)

Wholesale Supplies Plus for fragrances & most anything else
http://www.wholesalesupliesplus.com

bath & body bases, flavors, fragrances, etc
http://www.bittercreek.com (north)

waterproof vinyl labels
http://www.papilio.com

Bayousme for jars & bottles. 
http://www.bayousome.com

Unique packaging, nags, tissue, etc 
http://www.nashvillewraps.com

bulk butters and oils and M&P base
http://www.soaperschoice.com

bottles and containers
http://www.sks-bottle.com


----------



## Lane (Mar 1, 2008)

My VERY first favorite supplier. Excellent MP molds and CP fixed oils. GREAT CP LabColors. Lots of great B&B odds and ends.
http://brambleberry.com/ 


Peak's is my 100% favorite right now. I get my order in 2 days flat AND a large 1 ounce sample. I have been madly in love with every single FO I have ever gotten from them. Plus when ever I e-mail them a question I get a reply within a single day. Yeah, I reallllllllly like Peak's. (EXCELLENT MP bases too!)
http://peakcandle.com/


----------



## J.M.Schirm (Mar 9, 2008)

www.specialtybottle.com for bottles and jars. I also use their lovely tins for holiday crafts  :roll:


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

I second the nashville bags website they have some fantastic bags and boxes!!


----------

